# Paul Pierce?



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

On ESPN NBA Nation, Rich Bucher said Pierce will be traded by the deadline (or offseason) and the team showing most interest right now are the Blazers.


SAR/Monya/pick?


----------



## DrewFix (Feb 9, 2004)

interesting.
...that you're watching nba nation instead of the blazers game, that is.


----------



## RedHot&Rolling (Jun 26, 2004)

Please pull THIS trigger!!


----------



## mixum (Mar 19, 2003)

*If we get pierce*

i will take back every terrible thing i said about nash. What the hell are we waiting for?

Dont blow another great chance nash!


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

This sounds great, I don't think Paul is ideal but I think it would be a great upgrade. I think SAR, Monya, and fillers would be terrific. Even if it costed us Outlaw I would be willing to do it.


----------



## mixum (Mar 19, 2003)

*if we pulled off this deal by the deadline...*

could we make the playoffs?

Damon/VanExel or seabass
Pierce/DA
Miles/Patterson
Zach/outlaw
Theo/Pryzbilla

Im assuming a draft pick + SAR will be asking price with maybe van exel!


----------



## RedHot&Rolling (Jun 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Sambonius</b>!
> ......I don't think Paul is ideal but I think it would be a great upgrade......


Please inform us on what would be IDEAL to you.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Paul Pierce would be a godsend to this franchise and Nash's career. If available, give up anyone but Telfair... maybe Outlaw.


----------



## Sheed30 (Apr 3, 2003)

I would love to get Paul Pierce if it meant not trading Zach. 

Pierce is my fav. player other the the Blazers. I have followed his careeer, and I would love him on the Blazers. Don't be fooled by his low FG% sometimes, he is a warrior and is one of the best at attacking the hoop and getting to the foul line.

And not to mention hitting clutch shots.


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

He turned 27 not too long ago, he's just now entering his prime!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DrewFix</b>!
> interesting.
> ...that you're watching nba nation instead of the blazers game, that is.


am I the only one who found this frighteningly funny??

anyway, Id rather not trade a youngin..I'd rather trade picks.

Boston would have to include more than Pierce in the trade (not because we "deserve" more, but salary wise).


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

I was thinkin' the same thing, Hap. BOS might want to include Reaf or some other ugly contract.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>SheedSoNasty</b>!
> I was thinkin' the same thing, Hap. BOS might want to include Reaf or some other ugly contract.


I think if you can get one of the games elite....or in Pierces case one of the precieved elite players you shouldn't worry about bad contracts. Pierce would give the Blazers instant credablity with the officials and the fans of Portland.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

I think some of the ideas that have been battered around here lately were:

Damon/Rahim for Pierce/LeFrentz as principal players...... filler required

moving a guard such as Damon, and keeping NVE, while moving Rahim presumable for Pierce/LeFrentz would be great

immediately balances out the lineup even though we are trading equal positions

See Boston trade ideas and start at the top 



Much better :makeadeal

PG NVE, Telfair
SG Pierce, DA, Frahm
SF Miles, Patterson, Outlaw, Khryapa
PF Randolph, Ratliff
C LeFrentz, Pryzbilla, Ha

Moves Theo back to his more natural PF position


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Pierce would be a better fit with Portland than Vince Carter. He gives you a scorer that would stretch the defense for Randolph to work. I like the idea of Pierce, makes more sense than Ray Allen or Carter doesn't it? Pierce would be worth taking a bad contract back on the deal. If this is out there I would be all for it.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

my only concern about Pierce is his 3 point shooting % has plummetted lately, altho he's improved from the last 2 years this season.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Portland trades:

Shareef Abdur-Rahim
Derek Anderson	
1st rounder sometime (maybe this year I don't know)

Boston Trades

Raef LaFrentz
Delonte West
Paul Pierce

I don't 1: know if Boston would laugh so long that they'd pass out or 2: who the Blazers would cut to make room for West. 

I dont think Boston would bite on that one, mainly because the Blazers aren't really giving up all that much.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

i'd like to see paul pierce in a blazers uni. would be very interesting to see him and zbo share the ball though. i dont think portland would want delonte west, nor would the celtics consider giving him up.


----------



## e_blazer1 (Feb 3, 2004)

Hap's trade would work without West being included. SAR & DA for Pierce @ LaFrentz would be great, but I'm betting that the Celtics would want our first round pick too.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>deanwoof</b>!
> i'd like to see paul pierce in a blazers uni. would be very interesting to see him and zbo share the ball though. i dont think portland would want delonte west, nor would the celtics consider giving him up.


I had no idea who he was...was he a high pick or something?

My trade wasn't based on him being in it. If he's their Travis Outlaw/Sebastian Telfair, I'd easily take him out.


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RedHot&Rolling</b>!
> 
> 
> Please inform us on what would be IDEAL to you.


Michael Redd or a young Ray Allen.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>e_blazer1</b>!
> Hap's trade would work without West being included. SAR & DA for Pierce @ LaFrentz would be great, but I'm betting that the Celtics would want our first round pick too.


if we throw in a 1st this year, they can throw in a 1st in X years....

or not. If Boston wants to do that, I'd hope the Blazers would look long and hard at that.


----------



## e_blazer1 (Feb 3, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> 
> 
> if we throw in a 1st this year, they can throw in a 1st in X years....
> ...


Works for me. I think we have more than enough inexperience players on our roster for the time being anyway.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> 
> 
> I had no idea who he was...was he a high pick or something?


west was boston's 24th draft pick last year. he's not that high of a pick, but was a solid guard at st. joe's who can play both guard positions. i'm saying portland wouldnt want him because they already have telfair. and boston wouldnt give him up because.. well.. he'll be starting next year after payton is gone... i think... yeah i'm done


----------



## Blazerfan024 (Aug 15, 2003)

I figure since its being mentioned, its dead.

But I would love to see paul here.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

paul pierce is dead? i thought he recovered from his stabbing! yeah i'm lame.. just avoiding homework


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

*I would trade*

I would go ahead and trade Zach for him. I don't think Zach is an elite player(or ever will be), and yet we are paying him elite $. So I would trade Zach for Pierce, resign Shareef for less money then Zach was paid, and move forward.


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

This works...

Shareef + Damon + Przybilla + 2nd rounder or future first

for

Pierce + Lafrentz + Michael Stewart (expiring)

So you get your star, big long contract, smaller expiring one for two huge expiring deals, a young center and a pick.

If they're making this deal, they're rebuilding and they already have swing players in Davis and Welsch, so I would think they'd be interested in a young big man.

Does anyone know if this type of deal would even get Boston under the cap?


----------



## Perfection (May 10, 2004)

I've never been a huge fan of Pierce. 

Obviously I think that Michael Redd is the best fit in Portland. I also know that he is nearly unobtainable, especially due to Randolph's large contract.

However, I would gladly take Pierce over this "Carter" crap. I really don't think that Carter is that good of a player, and actually think that Pierce's game would be better for Portland.

The person who was concerned about Pierce and Randolph sharing the ball does have a point though...Telfair can only do so much.

Pierce is still fairly young and could easily see a career revitalization with our players...often times just the change of scenery can do that...in our case he'd be coming to a team with more talent to. Although I hate Raef's contract, I think that he is also a capable big man, which is something that is really difficult to find.

Boston is clearly rebuilding, as we currently are. The difference is that we're a year or two ahead of them in the process (since we already has the young talent in Miles/Telfair/Randolph/Outlaw/Monia/Khrapa/Ha/Pryz).

I think that if we stay with this core that we already have....AND they improve, then we're already going to be in good shape.

However, if there is even the possibility of getting Pierce...with or without Raef...then I think that we HAVE to move on it.

Personally, the SAR/NVE or SAR/Damon for Pierce/Raef sounds just superb. I know that there will need to be some filler, as well as perhaps some picks (for either case it'll probably be "protected 1st round"). 

That way they can move people off of the books and we can acquire a duo of quality players. And I agree that Pierce would bring respect to Portland. Him being able to draw fouls is a huge plus...and he can just go on scoring rampages...which would be nice to have in a SG (which is also, I might add, an acceptable defender). 

Overall, I don't want to be too enthusiastic because I don't want to be let down...and I don't want Ainge roaming the board and seeing just how right I am (and then demanding more than he should). So I guess I'll just leave it at that.


----------



## BlazerFanFoLife (Jul 17, 2003)

Raef plays PF in the east. i dont want him starting at Center. I think he would be a great PF/C backup if we have to give up Pryzbila


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Perfection</b>!
> Personally, the SAR/NVE or SAR/Damon for Pierce/Raef sounds just superb.


anything to rid us of Damon and DA. The way Nick is playing you keep him even if he is just for the ending contract. Joel is needed in case Theo goes in a funk again...

so to me

Rahim/DA or Rahim /Damon or Damon/DA /$3mil cash/draft picks for Pierce/LeFrentz
Throw in cash and draft picks if need be on any of them


who knows what Boston really is needing? any insiders around here? Does Ainge still covet Rahim?


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: I would trade*



> Originally posted by <b>hasoos</b>!
> I would go ahead and trade Zach for him. I don't think Zach is an elite player(or ever will be), and yet we are paying him elite $. So I would trade Zach for Pierce, resign Shareef for less money then Zach was paid, and move forward.


I'm with you, Hasoos, save that I still think Zach might well one day become top-level player. It seems a gamble to me in that sense and, it's one I'd be willing to make as the team then looks pretty well balanced for years to come.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

I definitely wouldnt give them our 1st of this year....if we keep it up at this pace it could be a lottery


----------



## ZWW (Jan 17, 2004)

Hmmm....

Well if the Celtics did indeed trade their best player, their franchise guy, I'd want at least a good player in return, an expiring contract and a 1st rounder...or two good players and a 1st.

SAR wouldn't be bad but I'm not sure what Boston would do with him (he's a SF/PF right?). I don't want him hindering some of our young guys' progress. Delonte West will NOT be traded...Marcus Banks might though. Michael Stewart, great bench warmer, expiring contract. Hey guys, take Walter McCarty, we've been waiting forever for him to go. Jiri Welsch kinda sucks....he's just been used wrong I guess.

I'd love to see Randolph go in the trade but I don't see Portland doing this at all; he has too much upside.

My thoughts on potential Portland guys coming in the trade or guys I'd like to see:

Telfair - Not going to happen but I can hope.
Miles - I'd like to see him in Rivers/Ainge's system.
NVE - Don't think he'd fit the Celtics' style. He'd be short term anyway.
SAR - I'd probably take a chance on him.
Stoudamire - Only appealing thing about him is his expiring contract
DA - Not interested
Przybilla - Would be a nice fit if we traded LaFragile (that would be great getting rid of that bad contract and Raef has played pretty well this year too)
Outlaw - Don't know where he'd fit in our lineup.
Ratliff - Can we please have him?   

With some of the guys thrown out there to go to the Celtics in a Pierce trade, I see the Celtics just getting hosed in the deal. Randolph, Ratliff, Telfair and Miles are the four main guys I'm interested in. Pierce is our best player and too good not to command quality in return.


----------



## Swoosh (May 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ZWW</b>!
> Hmmm....
> 
> Well if the Celtics did indeed trade their best player, their franchise guy, I'd want at least a good player in return, an expiring contract and a 1st rounder...or two good players and a 1st.
> ...


Hey ZWW...OT, but I noticed you live in Aptos, CA. I lived down there a few years ago before moving back to Portland...beautiful area, just too damn expensive. I lived directly across the street from Seascape Golf Club. I wish I could afford to still live down there, but $700K for a fixer upper house is just not in my budget at the moment.

Back on topic...as much as I would like to see Pierce in a Blazer uniform, I seriously doubt anything will materialize.


----------



## RedHot&Rolling (Jun 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Sambonius</b>!
> 
> 
> Michael Redd or a young Ray Allen.


I agree with you on Redd. Obviously, we cannot turn back the clock on Ray Allen. This IS my problem with him (besides his new contract to be).


----------



## yangsta (May 14, 2003)

Pierce is a borderline superstar... Just a notch below the Tmacs and Kobes (maybe 2 notches below lebron). I don't get why the Celtics would do this, but it would be a total steal. He is still relatively young and has a toughness about him (came back and dominated after being stabbed repeatedly) 

In 2001 he put up

26.2ppg
6.9 rpg
3.2 apg
1.8 steals
1.1 blks
shooting 44%

I think he's not as athletic as the aforementioned superstars, so he is not as able to get around players in a zone defense. But with either SAR, Zach in the middle he could be better with a load off his shoulders.


----------



## yangsta (May 14, 2003)

Would Damon + SAR for Pierce+ Lafrentz+change work? They want the expiring contracts, we want a 2 guard and a center... that could be a sweet deal for both teams.

Then again... they already have Al Jefferson who could turn out to be a good power forward in a few years...


----------



## CelticPagan (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: If we get pierce*



> Originally posted by <b>mixum</b>!
> i will take back every terrible thing i said about nash. What the hell are we waiting for?
> 
> Dont blow another great chance nash!


Oh no, you got Mixum excited. Now he'll go on a tirade if this trade doesn't go down.

At this point, I'd even be willing to trade Zach Randolph to aquire Pierce, and keep Rahim. Zach is a great low post player, but his slow reactions on defense are really getting annoying. He's a really likeable person as is Shareef, but Shareef is a more polished player.

I would also part with a package of Miles and Rahim. Because we have so much talent at SF with Patterson and Outlaw(in the future).

Telfair
Peirce/Monia
Ratliff/LaFrenz
Randolph/Khyrapha
Patterson/Outlaw


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

This would hurt, but I think it would make Boston a lot more interested...

SAR + Theo + Woods + conditional 1st or 2nd pick

for

Pierce + Lafrentz + Stewart

Or perhaps Miles and Przybilla instead of Theo. I just think that more value than a couple expiring contracts is going to be necessary.

Paul Pierce is the TRUTH, ya know?


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

To realistically make Ainge think twice about trading Paul to PDX we would have to deal this year's 1st round pick( it's ok this draft class is weak), Rahim, and either an expiring deal like Damon or a young one like Monia or Khryapa. I would give all of that in a heartbeat for Pierce though.


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

Yup, if it's even an option, you have to be willing to bend to pick up a guy like that.

Just so long as you can hang on to:

Telfair
Miles or Outlaw
Przybilla or Ratliff
Randolph or Rahim
And One of the Russians

I think you have to make the deal.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Perfection</b>!
> I've never been a huge fan of Pierce.
> 
> Obviously I think that Michael Redd is the best fit in Portland. I also know that he is nearly unobtainable, especially due to Randolph's large contract.
> ...


Your not ahead of us in rebuild mode, we've had 5 1st rounders in 2 years and we have 2 this year we have Jefferson/Allen/Perkins/West/Banks/Welsch all young. 
You don't get a deal done with Boston without including either Telfair or Monia, you say Telfairs not on the block so therefore Monia HAS to be included. Even getting rid of Raef doesn't help Boston that much, we are in cap city...we're still paying for Vin Baker and he's playing for the freaking Knicks. We want young guys. 
SAR & Monia & whatever could equal Pierce & Raef although at this point even though they hate Raef's contract I think they might rather it be Peirce and Blount as Blount is SUCKING after signing a big contract.


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

We have to try and do this trade man....

SAR, Damon and the rights to Monia for Pierce and Raef. 

We can then trade Theo for whatever we can get and use Raef and Joel at center. 

Maby add in Derek Anderson and get Blount as a backup for Zach. It appears that Blount is extremley unpopular in Boston and recently signed a rather large extension.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Would love this one, but doubt Ainge would 

Too lazy tonight to do the math...RealGM trade #2182597

Portland trades Damon and Rahim
Boston trades Pierce, LeFrentz and Welsch


Somone had said they did not like Welsh for Boston.. we will take him. Tried to add in Frahm to them, but made it not work


----------



## ZWW (Jan 17, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Swoosh</b>!
> Hey ZWW...OT, but I noticed you live in Aptos, CA. I lived down there a few years ago before moving back to Portland...beautiful area, just too damn expensive. I lived directly across the street from Seascape Golf Club. I wish I could afford to still live down there, but $700K for a fixer upper house is just not in my budget at the moment.


Yeah, I live a mile away from that Golf Club. Awesome! 

I've only been in the Klamath Falls area in Oregon and kind of to the west at the dunes.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

lafrentz & pierce for two expiring contracts? and now some people want welsch thrown in too? 

ainge isnt going to fall for that. at least i hope not.


----------



## mixum (Mar 19, 2003)

*I emailed jeff robertson formerely of hoopsworld abut this pierce trade!*

He basically saids he hears what we have and that Boston wants SAR, Telfair and a pick(didnt say what pick) so he thinks thats alot to give up for 2 BIG contracts and not sure we will do that so he thinks basically it has a chance.

also I asked about the season and he said originally he felt we would fight for the 7th or 8th spot but with all the injurys......we will liekly stay around 7-10 games under 500. for the season and be out of teh playoffs.

If we get pierce IMO......then i think we will be in the hunt come april!


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: I emailed jeff robertson formerely of hoopsworld abut this pierce trade!*



> Originally posted by <b>mixum</b>!
> He basically saids he hears what we have and that Boston wants SAR, Telfair and a pick(didnt say what pick) so he thinks thats alot to give up for 2 BIG contracts and not sure we will do that so he thinks basically it has a chance.
> 
> also I asked about the season and he said originally he felt we would fight for the 7th or 8th spot but with all the injurys......we will liekly stay around 7-10 games under 500. for the season and be out of teh playoffs.
> ...



Unless Telfair is the sticking point....and it might be.....then there really isn't a problem. Substitue Telfair with Monya and throw in either an additional pick or maybe even Miles. It's obvious other teams love telfair for a reason. Now if we could only convince Mo.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Re: I emailed jeff robertson formerely of hoopsworld abut this pierce trade!*



> Originally posted by <b>mediocre man</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Unless Telfair is the sticking point....and it might be.....then there really isn't a problem. Substitue Telfair with Monya and throw in either an additional pick or maybe even Miles. *It's obvious other teams love telfair for a reason*. Now if we could only convince Mo.


Well they obviously haven't read tlongs scouting report.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

I think at this point, Telfair is a sticking point for any trade that the team can do, in that he's not going to be included in any of those trades.

Notice I said "can do", and not "we fans make up thinking there's a ice cubes chance in hell at actually coming through".


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>deanwoof</b>!
> lafrentz & pierce for two expiring contracts? and now some people want welsch thrown in too?
> 
> ainge isnt going to fall for that. at least i hope not.



Finally a realistic Blazer fan, Thank you


----------

